# Wifi and Camera not working



## Apocalypse91

I had posted this in the Stratosphere dev page but somehow I think I shouldn't have put it there. You know it's been one of those crazy weeks. Here is what I posted and any help would be great. Thanks.

Hello all. I'm new to rooting a Stratosphere. I have rooted Touchpads and had no issues with those. Let me give you the back story of why I rooted. So while going into my house I was using my phone and just totally dropped it. When it hit the floor it cracked the screen and everything. So I used the insurance I had on the phone to get a replacement. Since I didn't want to lose all the data I had on the old phone I read that I could root the device. The version I had on the Old phone was 2.3.5 and followed 'redmondpie' instructions on how to root the device using 'heimdall'. This went great no issues at all. So I went to my new phone and did a root onto as well. Following all the same steps. I had no problem getting all my data back. However when I was trying to connect to my wifi network. It would say "unable to scan network" so I checked my 'static ip' setting and it was turned off. So I have left it alone as I have unlimited data. So a couple weeks ago I went to use the 'camera' on the phone and took a picture and when it tried to save the picture I get "Camera Failed". I don't have any other app on the phone that would use the camera. I have now noticed though that the New phone has 2.3.6. So I don't know if the steps from 'redmondpie' work with 2.3.6. This is my fault for not paying attention to the version number. Is there a way to get those two items working again? Also would a factory reset do anything? I have a;so tried using the 'stock image' from 'redmondpie' as well and still have the same issue. Any help would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## acejavelin

Did you do a nandroid backup and restore? If you did it will have "dire consequences" since that will over-write lots of stuff in the ROM that is normally not accessible without Root and mess things up really bad. You will probably have to wipe everything and load up Dwitherell's 2.3.6 stock/rooted ROM now and manually restore what you need. Even if you just did TiBu/UltiBu backup and restore, if you did it across versions (which you obviously did) you will likely have to wipe, reflash, and restore stuff manually.


----------



## Apocalypse91

I did not do a nandroid backup. I wasnt thinking about it as I was trying to get all my data off the phone and shipping it back. I know its a total noob move...lol. I did my data backup using my backup root. So I could grab all my data and everything from apps. I dont know if that makes a difference or not. I will look at that post and get my phone backup and running tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Apocalypse91

ok im lost on which image i should be using. should i be using the el2 or the ff1 rom. im totally lost when it comes to the stratosphere. i had the touchpads figured out...lol. also when i go to those roms am i able to use my backup i created or is that data useless now? thanks again for the help. its nice having a community like this to help solve problems.


----------



## acejavelin

If it has 2.3.6 then that is the FF1 update already installed, you can't go back to EI2 (2.3.5). Best bet is to flash http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33800-ff1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/


----------



## pvocc

Apocalypsey1. I'm very curious if you managed to get your Wifi and camera working. My phone is literally doing exactly the same thing. I ended up getting a Samsung replaced through warranty and got the new updated version. I used the redmonpie tutorial, worked fine. Which seemed awesome at first, because finding any tutorial for this crap phone on version FF1 has been quite the task alone. So I was happy untill I noticed key feature stopped working.

But I was thinking of flashing it back to the E12, and wondering if that would work? Personally I liked E12 anyways. FF1 was just bullshit updates, and has been a nightmare ever sense it updated.

But if you figured it out. I would really appreciated if you followed me through on what you did. Thanks In advanced


----------



## pvocc

*STOCK FF1 KERNEL *

CWM Installation instructions[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Download file and place on sdcard[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Boot into CWM recovery[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Wipe data/factory reset (Recommended)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Mount /system under mounts and storage (if mounted it will say "unmount" to the left of /system)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- Install the .zip you put on your sdcard[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]This worked for me! Kept root status, and wireless and camera work again.  [/background]


----------

